# Spring Tides Yet?



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone noticed if the spring high tides have shown up yet - they weren't the last time i was down a couple weeks ago

got some spots in the laguna that 100% hinge on when they show up

thanks


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

weren't there last weekend.

might try checking this


just type in port aransas (or whatever) and click on the link that comes up.


or this one


let's you sort by date


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hey cupcake, your spring tides are here.

lighthouse lakes were thigh deep yesterday.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Definitely here.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> hey cupcake, your spring tides are here.
> 
> lighthouse lakes were thigh deep yesterday.


thanks - i knew it too

curious to know why you act like such a ***** to so many people on this forum - being called a "cupcake" is a new one to me

i responded to you calling me "lazy", and have seen more than enough negative comments directed by you to too many others here as well

you have offered nothing positive but a few photos of a few fish with your face blanked out

i'm definitely finished with this forum, and it's too bad because this one is good - but i have better things to do than wonder what negative comment you've got for me to read today when i ask a question

good luck ISH


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> thanks - i knew it too
> 
> curious to know why you act like such a ***** to so many people on this forum - being called a "cupcake" is a new one to me
> 
> ...


You're curious to know, but you're done and you aren't coming back? Uh&#8230;, ok.

Who have I acted like an ***** (whatever that is?) to on this forum?

These places are a spot to express opinion, tell stories, B.S., and hopefully give each other a reason to come back. Without that, why bother getting on here? I'm just trying to get this place going (it's been slow as molasses), add some content, give people something to look at, etc.

When I get bored and come on here, I am hoping that someone has added something cool, funny, edgy, witty, etc. More often than not I'm disappointed, so I try to get something going so when you come here you aren't disappointed.

When I've replied to your questions, I've always given you helpful information, no? 

Stop taking yourself so seriously and read this stuff as if you were hanging out in a fly shop B.S.ing, or sitting around a campfire drinking beer with fishing buddies....imagine the elbow-in-the-ribs a smirk/smile as comments are made.

As far as "lazy," I was just giving you a hard time about not looking it up yourself. I had no idea you'd be so sensitive about it. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings.




bartfromcorpus said:


> ..._have seen more than enough negative comments directed by you to too many others here as well_


Did it ever cross your mind that some of those "others on here" are close buddies of mine? That we give each other ribbings all the time, and it's all in good fun?

Or is this part where I'm suppose to tear up and cry, and we're all supposed to beg you not to go???

Hopefully you'll reconsider. Either way, we'll miss you. Good luck to you too, friend.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Truce!*

It's not in my nature anyway to act like this so what the hell...

you keep being who you are and keep things lively, and I'll shut up

I'll tell you what really needs to happen...you and I need to get together and fish. I have a feeling we haunt a lot of the same waters anyway.

:cheers:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> I'll tell you what really needs to happen...you and I need to get together and fish. I have a feeling we haunt a lot of the same waters anyway.
> 
> :cheers:


Agreed. _(Can I keep ribbing you though, cupcake? :rotfl _


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ish, 

Keep it up! I look forward to your post, it is the first place I go when I visit 2cool. I am a no-nonsense/straight to the point type person and that's what I get from your post. 

All,

IMO folks new or newer to the sport can gain a lot of knowledge by "challenging the norm" making people think about what they are writing as well as offering up different opinions based on individual experiences. 

Besides, sometimes folks just beg for it. Take it for what it is, this forum is a place for like minded folks from different backgrounds come together and hopefully learn and contribute. Sarcasm is a way of life and you can't keep your feelings on your sleeve and threaten to leave when you get your feelings hurt. Besides keeping it edgy keeps it fun. You can learn something from everyone even if it is how not to do something, its learning nonetheless. If everyone agreed all the time we would stop growing. 

Now with all that being said if y'all attack me for this post I am leaving! Just kidding, I will laugh, take it with a grain of salt and then join in on the banter.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

*YES!!!!* Someone else get's it!! I knew I wasn't the only one!



JDM77 said:


> Besides, sometimes folks just beg for it.


That is too funny...


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You have to understand that Ish (an escapee from Cuban Refugee Camp in S. Florida) and a bunch of us others who face "Pesca Dememtia" on a daily basis have recently migrated/infected this joint cause we have been locked out of our normal haunts by the big hard drive in the sky...and somone has to pay. Here we are having about twenty Flyfishers in (location X) next week and now we have no where to ask our buds (and I use that term loosely) "what is your favorite leader set up?" or "what camera should I bring?", or "whose kayak has the depth finder?",, what did you clean your skiff with today - it smells?" and, of course - "he didn't pole in front of you while you stopped to drink a Corona"...you know the quality burning questions that we must find answers to enlighten our quest. Hey wise up - It is all about US! 

By the way Ish...take your meds and get some sleep!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

What the...???


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been around here for a while and pretty much live and let live. Ish may be a decent guy and a good fisherman, but he strikes me as the type who never lets a fact get in the way of his opinions.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

not sure i follow. got an example?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Well there was the whole Beavertail discussion in which you took at leat two positions that ended up being uninformed opinion.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Which two? 

I'm guessing the one about me hearing BT was shutting down (which _is_ a fact, I _did_ hear that, and technically production is shut down), and that the warranties would be worthless...??

As you mentioned, the jury is still out on the warranties. I'm curious how they'll warranty a hull without a mold, I mean other than cosmetic fixes or simple patch jobs. What happens if stringers crack/come unbonded, if there is an internal transom failure, or if there is a major delamination on a large portion of the hull? ALL manufacturers have these types of issues. That is what a hull warranty is for after all, no? 

Are these not fair questions? These are the questions I'd be asking if I owned one. 

It's real easy to sit back and make a little video saying the warranties will be covered without explaining how. Covering problems like that by rebuilding without a mold is ridiculously expensive (_or is that just an opinion_?). What kind/how long of hull warranty do those things have anyway?

And when you're discussing the uncertain future of a company what else can you use besides conjecture and opinion? Or are we not supposed to discuss it? 

I thought this thread was about tides though? That BT thread didn't get under your skin, did it? :smile:


----------

